# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cơ hội việc làm tại quebec, canada cho thợ tiện

## nacc

Chúng tôi cần 2 thợ vận hành máy tiện tay nghề cao với các yêu cầu sau:

1/ Nhiều kinh nghiệm, có thể sử dụng nhiều loại kim loại khác nhau (steel, aluminum, brass, copper, v.v) với độ dày mỏng khác nhau, yêu cầu tay nghề tốt, làm chính xác đến từng chi tiết nhỏ theo đúng số đo như thiết kế. 


Visa du lịch, học, làm việc, định cư (PNP, Investor, Skilled Worker, EB5 & Family class)
261 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Q3, HCM
08 38335731 - 38335732

----------

